# FS: 72G Bowfront and stuff.



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a 72G Bowfront for sale. It comes with a nice Black wood stand, Glass tops, heater and 4' light. This is a beautiful set up without a single scratch.

$300 obo for everything


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

this setup is a smoking deal [email protected]!

comes with everything for 500 ?? come on you cant beat that price , the filter alone is worth $ 300 plus taxes brand new ..

plus it is scratch free if im not mistaken .. free bump [email protected]!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a sweet deal Kole, good luck with sale...


----------



## trailheadache (Apr 21, 2010)

wish i lived on the mainland. sweet deal.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

The filter is sold seperatley so this combo is now $300.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

PM Sent and words added for the filter


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

cheesekipper said:


> PM Sent and words added for the filter


What does "words added for the filter" mean??


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

Website wouldn't allow me to write "PM sent" so I added a few words


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Kolewolf said:


> What does "words added for the filter" mean??


i wondered this as well ?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending........


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold to a Craiglister who knows a good deal!!!

Mods please close!!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will you sell the heater separately?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

This set up is gone but I do have other heaters for sale if you like.


----------

